

Japan's Cat Island - lelf
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/gallery/2015/mar/04/japans-cat-island-in-pictures

======
auton1
Could be an issue for local wildlife?
[http://www.nature.com/ncomms/journal/v4/n1/full/ncomms2380.h...](http://www.nature.com/ncomms/journal/v4/n1/full/ncomms2380.html)

------
jdeisenberg
Since it's an island, a trap/neuter/release program could be fantastically
successful.

~~~
mariodiana
You're assuming the inhabitants consider the cats to be a problem.

------
brokentone
More info / video: [http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/japan-aoshima-island-overrun-by-
cat...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/japan-aoshima-island-overrun-by-cats-1490198)

